# Mms



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

With my LIBERATED Bionic, or any other ROM for that matter, when I attempt to send an MMS it just kindof stays there saying "Sending." Anyone have any advice?
"


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Use Handcent


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I always use go SMS and I haven't had any issued sending media. Try handscent like suggested or go SMS. Both of these apps make the stock SMS app obsolete anyway.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't delete the stock mms.apk though. If you do you can't receive mms messages. Ask me how I know.... facepalm


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I always dump messaging, text messaging, universal messaging and install messaging from the cyanogen build.


----------

